# How do you carry your pipes?



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Just curious to see how everyone stores their pipes when out and about, or at herf's. Tell me about your pipe pouches, who made it? size? where you got it?


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, if I'm taking more than one of them anywhere, it'll probably be in the tatuaje exclusivo box I got at my B&M. If it's just one pipe, I'll stick it in my front shirt pocket keep a ziploc pouch in my trousers.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sancho said:


> Just curious to see how everyone stores their pipes when out and about, or at herf's. Tell me about your pipe pouches, who made it? size? where you got it?


Question is what r u doing up so late young man


----------



## Raindog (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Sancho,
Here's my usual carry and contents.....Note the .303 bullet for tamping purposes p


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

please tell me that is a blank!


you get an especially hot pipe and that sucker could just blow!


----------



## Raindog (Jul 28, 2007)

Haha! Yes, it's an empty cartridge with the bullet still inserted (I was actually so careful as to pull the head off and double check!).
It's a bit of a 'working' pipe and tamper. Virtually indestructible and cheap as well.


Jeff.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

(Those Brits and their never-ending love affair with caliber .303. - just can't let that antique, over-sized, underpowered cartridge go. Most of us stopped tamping with minie balls years ago.)

Leather 3-pipe carrier or a single cased meer (or cob) and a plastic bag of tobak.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Raindog said:


> Hi Sancho,
> Here's my usual carry and contents.....Note the .303 bullet for tamping purposes p


Looks about like my setup minus the .303 shell.:tu My pouch only hold a smaller pipe, so when I take my Boswell I wind up just packing it in my hand, and my tobacco I usually just grab whichever tin(s) I plan to smoke that day and carry them along as well.


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the .303 tamper!

I'm using a spent 7.62x54 russian cartridge as a tamper. Works great!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Leather 3-pipe carrier that Freddy gifted me. I love it!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I carry mine in a little six-pipe "purse". I usually only wind up fitting four pipes in there, though, because most of my pipes are bent, which take up more room.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

welcome to the CS pipe forum, Jeff (Raindog).

looks like i need to grow some hair on my chest to hang with you "manly men" and your bullet casings.
---------

i made the mistake of carrying my pipe and tobacco in a cigar otter box one time. and then my "new to me" nording was broken. i'm getting fairly anal about how i ship my pipes. i have taken a box, put all the pipe is seperate pipe boxes, and then packed them into the one box with stuffing around it... then put it in my luggage.
if i'm just going local, i have a 4 pipe case, but it'll only carry 4 if they're all straight billiards, otherwise it's 2.
hell, i'll even take the pipes apart just so i don't break any more stems.
i've broken 2 stems in the past year, going to get 1 fixed at the KC pipe show.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

IHT said:


> welcome to the CS pipe forum, Jeff (Raindog).
> 
> looks like i need to grow some hair on my chest to hang with you "manly men" and your bullet casings.
> ---------
> ...


How easy is it to break some of the steams. I've just bought a Savinelli that I love and the last thing i want to do is break it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you'd be surprised at how some can just snap, and others will stay strong.

my Nording was in my Otter Box. i had to slam on my brakes last year because some jackhole slammed his on IN THE MIDDLE OF A HIGHWAY???? we were the only 2 on the road...
so, my Otter Box went from my seat to the floorboard. i thouht nothing of it until i opened it up. stem broken off the nording.

the other, i don't know what happened, but i can guess. 
sometimes i take my pipe and set it in my cupholder in the truck. this tim west is rather long, 1/2 bent, so the stem stick up a bit. i had my CD case sitting on top of the arm rest. my wife drove the truck after me, and i found the CD case between the armrest and cupholder with the tip of the stem still being held down by the CD case. 

i won't even think about traveling with my Ser Jacapo Poker. it has such a long/thin brair shank, i can just imagine that one snapping in half and there's no fixing that.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

If im just taking one my grabow or a cob, it gets stuck in a pocket. If im taking more, I usually stick them in a little box with a piece of bubble wrap. Not the smallest / easiest to carry setup, but it can hold 2-3 pipes together, along with a lighter, my czech tool, some pipe cleaners, and baccy. A gas station gave me a free "sample" (it was the whole thing, guess they were trying to get rid of it) of that new camel snus. Wasnt a big fan of the snus, but the little tin easily holds 2-3 bowls of baccy (more if its a flake) and is fairly airtight, good enough for the amount of time ill be out at least.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Bubblewrap bag + under the seat of my ZX6-R


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

IHT said:


> you'd be surprised at how some can just snap, and others will stay strong.
> 
> my Nording was in my Otter Box. i had to slam on my brakes last year because some jackhole slammed his on IN THE MIDDLE OF A HIGHWAY???? we were the only 2 on the road...
> so, my Otter Box went from my seat to the floorboard. i thouht nothing of it until i opened it up. stem broken off the nording.
> ...


Thanks! I'll definitely not be traveling with mine then until I find something very useful to store them in!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

worr lord said:


> Bubblewrap bag + under the seat of my ZX6-R


i had a '98 zx6-r... did 163mph stock (totalled it doing under the speed limit - was 40 - just putting around, on my way back into town for lunch)


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I just usually put mine in a ziplock bag and stuff it in my pocket.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I almost never have two pipes with me unless going out of town for more than a couple days. 

When out and about with my pipe it's in my upper front shirt pocket or in my hand. Or if I leave it in the truck or my Harley it's in a SAFE spot where no-one can SIT on it, STEP on it, etc. And also be sure it's NOT in the direct sunlight (and don't forget the darned sun MOVES throughout the day, so putting it in the "shade" now may have it getting blasted by the hot sun a couple hours later, lol.

I have a 6" vinyl zippered tobacco pouch that carries my tobacco. A box of Diamond wooden matches and my "nail" type tamper are all I need. I have a dozen or so pipe cleaners in the glovebox of the truck too.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a real nice 3-pipe pouch from Smokingpipes.com. It was one of my gifts from last years Secret Pipe Santa.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

IHT said:


> i had a '98 zx6-r... did 163mph stock (totalled it doing under the speed limit - was 40 - just putting around, on my way back into town for lunch)


Mine is just a 2000, but man do they rip!


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

My pocket or in a pocket in my backpack if I am hiking or traveling.


----------



## Raindog (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome IHT :tu
Hehe...Yes Mister Moo, us Brits love the .303. It might be underpowered, but it'll ruin your day if it hits you I fired a few in fun some years ago, and the target wasn't a happy chappy!

I'd like to get hold of a small steel padded case to protect my stuff. I have a glasses case (steel covered in plastic) that'll hold a pipe and tamper, but the lighter won't fit, or the baccy. I'll keep searchingp


Jeff.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

since you're over there, do they still sell the "baccyflap"? 
i missed out on one today on ebay, but it was from the 50's... they were made in england, company called "Wunup".


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

agony said:


> I like the .303 tamper!
> 
> I'm using a spent 7.62x54 russian cartridge as a tamper. Works great!


My favorite tamper is an 8MM. I get about 70 of them for $5 ........... well, I've said before, I lose things, quite often


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Ripping hot bowl + live bullet = fun? haha...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

worr lord said:


> Ripping hot bowl + live bullet = fun? haha...


You guys must really smoke your bowls hot


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Just the fact that it's a bullet touching an ember. Regardless of who's smoking it, it's still a burning ember.


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> My favorite tamper is an 8MM. I get about 70 of them for $5 ........... well, I've said before, I lose things, quite often


I'll have to try an 8mm....I'm new to pipes, but not to firearms, and the 7.62x54R was a range pick-up during a pistol match a month ago. I then seated a bullet into the spent case. Thought about punching out the spent primer and seating a deadened unpierced primer, but it seemed like too much work. When I get some time, I'm going to make a bullet that will have a drilled-out base and then screw in a short pick or pipe nail so that I can remove the bullet from the case and have a tool too.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

worr lord said:


> Just the fact that it's a bullet touching an ember. Regardless of who's smoking it, it's still a burning ember.


LOL

:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't have a pouch yet, but here's my "herf-pack".



Cigar Caddy, Cigar tools, and accessories in the main compartment. Pipes and tobacco in the smaller back pockets...

...and a big bag of hot Philly Soft Pretzels for the boys! :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I don't have a pouch yet, but here's my "herf-pack".
> 
> Cigar Caddy, Cigar tools, and accessories in the main compartment. Pipes and tobacco in the smaller back pockets...
> 
> ...and a big bag of hot Philly Soft Pretzels for the boys! :tu


man Dave, nothing like being ready for anything on the road, huh?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

EvanS said:


> man Dave, nothing like being ready for anything on the road, huh?


That's just the "*Herf*-pack"

You should see what I pack for vacation! 

(me and ma)

:r 

.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I don't have any way to carry my pipe around other than stuff it in the box it came in. Maybe I'll put a simple combo pouch on my SPS wishlist. Anybody have any experiences with them?


----------



## Raindog (Jul 28, 2007)

IHT, no, no Baccyflaps here either. I'd love one, but it looks like Ebay is the only source.
I wondered about getting one turned out of a hardwood, but the thread might be difficult to do, and it would cost me too much I think :-(
The search continues!


Jeff.


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

I just found the following on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Petersons-B...oryZ596QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD10VQQcmdZViewItem

Was thinking for a few days on a way to taking a pipe and some tobacco to work for my two 15 minute breaks. Currently I've been lighting a cigar on the way to work, and storing it in a cigar saver and breaking that out at break. But then I don't always have something to smoke on the way home. And the other day I had my cigar unravel on me and fortunately I had a pipe and some smoke in the truck; but I need another option.

The more I'm thinking about this I think I'll just go ahead and pull the trigger.


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

I actually use a small pistol case that I picked up at a gander mnt store for 20 bucks. Its lined with eggshell foam and is made of plastic and alluminum. These things work great


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Raindog said:


> Hi Sancho,
> Here's my usual carry and contents.....Note the .303 bullet for tamping purposes p


:tpd:

I have a couple of $6 pouches for that purpose. Lets me carry a pipe and the other essentials for a smoke.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

agony said:


> I'll have to try an 8mm....I'm new to pipes, but not to firearms, and the 7.62x54R was a range pick-up during a pistol match a month ago. I then seated a bullet into the spent case. Thought about punching out the spent primer and seating a deadened unpierced primer, but it seemed like too much work. When I get some time, I'm going to make a bullet that will have a drilled-out base and then screw in a short pick or pipe nail so that I can remove the bullet from the case and have a tool too.


That would be sweet. I just noticed you are from WV as well, so its that much better.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Watch those WV comments... my dad has a .303 british jungle carbine. Shoots well, but is soooo heavy.

For those of you who aren't into reoading ammunition, you can buy a little 'hammer' that unseats bullets from the casing so you can remove the powder. Then aim in a safe direction and fire the primer(big cap gun noise), then re-seat the bullet. Completely benign. Since I shoot a lot of .44mag, this might be a decent idea. The .44 would make a nice short, travel tamper and be cooler than a nail.


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> Watch those WV comments... my dad has a .303 british jungle carbine. Shoots well, but is soooo heavy.
> 
> For those of you who aren't into reoading ammunition, you can buy a little 'hammer' that unseats bullets from the casing so you can remove the powder. Then aim in a safe direction and fire the primer(big cap gun noise), then re-seat the bullet. Completely benign. Since I shoot a lot of .44mag, this might be a decent idea. The .44 would make a nice short, travel tamper and be cooler than a nail.


Problem is, those hammers cost as much as some decent tampers out there. 
Plus they're usually plastic, and it takes quite a bit of ooomph to get a factory crimp to unseat the bullet. I've gone through two of those hammers and just gave up on them.

I did discover a cool new tamper recently...picked up an empty 500 S&W magnum case at the range. Gotta scrounge around and try to find someone locally who has bullets in this caliber.


It's cool to see that we have a nice little WV contingent here.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Forget a tamper, you could make a pipe out of those .500 SW..

I use the hammer to knock apart handloads when they don't seat right... factory crimps are tough. You could also use a spent shell from the range - if you reload, you can remove the spent primer entirely also...

Nice win over Louisville, if a nailbiter. I did manage to stretch a nice bowl through the whole first quarter, which is fairly long for me. Nothing special, just some schwag cavendish.


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> Forget a tamper, you could make a pipe out of those .500 SW..
> 
> I use the hammer to knock apart handloads when they don't seat right... factory crimps are tough. You could also use a spent shell from the range - if you reload, you can remove the spent primer entirely also...
> 
> Nice win over Louisville, if a nailbiter. I did manage to stretch a nice bowl through the whole first quarter, which is fairly long for me. Nothing special, just some schwag cavendish.


I must make an admission...I'm from Pittsburgh originally and never was a Mountaineer fan....Haven't drank the White/Slaton kool-aid. Plus my gal is a Marshall alumni so I have to run with the Herd contingent. I admit, the Loiusville game was a fun one.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I have a Smok'in Holsters 8 pipe "briefcase" that can actually holds more than eight pipes, plus 4 to 5 tins and accessories. I use this for serious gatherings.
I also have an "Urban Bag" rip off that holds quite a bit. Travelled to Vegas with this bag.....held 4 pipes, around 20 pouches of tobacco, and a 25 count cigar travelldor. Functional, as it has a shoulder strap and makes it very easy to carry around a bunch of gear.

I also have several smaller travel kits. One is a Weiss 4 pipe leather "purse" (for the lack of a better description). Has a leather tobacco pouch with it.

The last are two smaller 2 pipe purses that has a pouch for tobacco, and a zippered compartment for accessories. Very small and compact. I got these two as a bonus gift when I purchased pipes from Novelli Pipes in Italy.


----------

